# Ilo tv woes



## ScottA (Apr 10, 2008)

my mom recently got an ilo 26" tv given to her, I went over to hook it up for her and ran into troubles. the tv and remote work fine in analog using just a coax cable but the picture is crap so I ran the red and white composite cables and went to the menu and changed it to composite 1 got a much better picture but now not all the buttons on the remote work volume works video mode buttong to change the signal works but can't change channels so if she want to watch a dvd she has to change back to analog change chanel then switch back to composite1 for the better picture then do it all over again after the movie is over did a search saw all kinds of problems with the ilo and it's remote but nothing quite like this am I just missing something?


----------



## Carey7090 (Sep 19, 2008)

If you can...return it. That sounds awfully strange, my first guess would be that it's defective.


----------

